#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Если НЕ ЭТО, ТОгда ЧТО

## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Отрицательная частица "не" отсутствовала ранее в отечественном говорении, у каждого слова (образа) была противоположенность. Отрицательная частица "не" была завезена и введена чужеземными народами, плохо ориентирующимися в отечественном говорении.
Сегодня в русском "языке" есть такие определения как антоним и синоним, которые существуют у каждого слова, одной части речи. 
Приведу простые примеры убирающие эту отрицательную частицу:
верный (неверный) ложный
добрый (недобрый незлой) злой
постоянный (непостоянный) переменный или изменчивый или временный
здоровье (нездоровье) болезнь 
говорить (не говорить) молчать
Он живёт не один - он живёт с квартирантами (с родителями, с женой, семьёй, друзьями)
Съездил не без пользы - Съездил с пользой
Не бери - отвергай, отклоняй, игнорируй
Мне не спится - бодрствую, безсонница 
Он не любитель гулять - Гулять ему противно, постыло, тягостно - к прогулкам он относится плохо, с отвращением
Не жилец я на этом свете - помирать собрался - отойду скоро в мир иной - чувствую уходит жизнь, оставляют меня силы жизненные 
и так далее...

Закоренившееся отрицание "не", прочно внедрилось в сегодняшнее говорение и избавиться от него очень сложно, но вполне реально. 
Постарайся приукрашивать говорение и тексты с которыми работаешь всевозможными, различными вариантами. Разукрашивай собственную жизнь многообразием словесного оборота и жизнь станет чуточку интересней.

----------

Алик (26.08.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

1. А нам верить нАслово- вашему утверждению? (о привнесении "некими"- частицы- "не") или материалец какой в виде ссылок дадите? 
2. А зачем корячиться и "разукрашивать жизнь" тем кто привык к "не"?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Дубинин что такое здравомыслие знаешь?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отрицательная частица "не" отсутствовала ранее в отечественном говорении, у каждого слова (образа) была противоположенность. Отрицательная частица "не" была завезена и введена чужеземными народами, плохо ориентирующимися в отечественном говорении.
> ...


Отрицательная частица "не" - имеется во всех индоевропейских языках.

Эт когдаж её туземцы занесли, ещё чтоль в праиндоевропейскую праречь : )

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Вов про историю с вавилонской башней слышал?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Это лингвистический раздел форума.
Причём буддийского форума.

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

> Это лингвистический раздел форума.


раздел русского языка, тема такая же.
во времена вавилонской башни говорили на санскрите
индусы сегодня говорят что руские говорят на санскрите
ломаный санскрит, ломаный руский

в теме написано что при плохой ориентации в говорении, образы изказились
проще сказать "не это", чем подобрать слово которого незнаешь
большая история... я написал правила... историю планеты тебе ещё рассказать?

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Приставки русского языка ориентируют в пространстве, например: за-бить, на-бить, над-бить, по-бить, под-бить, про-бить, до-бить, об-бить, от-бить, с-бить, в-бить, пред-бить, пере-бить, у-бить, из-бить.
Здесь например убить это У действия, тоесть когда только приготовился бить, а не обозначение смерти.
А забить это когда уже ЗА действием, тоесть уже сделано.
Сначала У потом ПО затем ЗА и гвоздь в доске (убил-побил-забил).

И ещё пример: за-учил, об-учил, под-учил, над-учил, от-учил, с-учил, пере-учил, у-учил, на-учил, по-учил, про-учил, до-учил, в-учил, пред-учил, из-учил.

Многие слова не ориентируются в пространстве, многие ориентируются неправильно, ложно...
Работая с текстами и говорением обращай внимание на эту ориентацию... изпользуй синонимы для правильной ориентации словоформ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> раздел русского языка, тема такая же.
> во времена вавилонской башни говорили на санскрите
> индусы сегодня говорят что руские говорят на санскрите
> ломаный санскрит, ломаный руский
> 
> в теме написано что при плохой ориентации в говорении, образы изказились
> проще сказать "не это", чем подобрать слово которого незнаешь
> большая история... я написал правила... историю планеты тебе ещё рассказать?


Вот и попробуйте сначала следовать своим же рекомендацияи, замените в своем сообщении слово - незнаешь.
И впредь следите за своей речью, не в детском саду находитесь.
И подучитесь хоть немного по теме, прежде чем глупости писать.

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

> Вот и попробуйте сначала следовать своим же рекомендацияи,


я не мы, не вы и не они
попробуй те, попробуй эти
какие те? какие эти?



> замените в своем сообщении слово - незнаешь.


я не говорил полностью отказаться от отрицательной частицы
я рекомендовал изпользовать правильные образы при общении
читай внимательнее текст в теме...
заменить можно поразному, НАпример "чем признаться в глупости"
Это как небуддийский и все...
может сатанинский, может христианинский, может ещё какой...
главное небуддийский и всё тут...



> И впредь следите за своей речью, не в детском саду находитесь.


по первому и третьему посту стало очевидно что в ясельках.
я не мы, говорить правильно находишься а не находитесь... следи а не следите...



> И подучитесь хоть немного по теме, прежде чем глупости писать.


вучился так, что если писанина идеальная будет, ты меня вообще непоймёшь.
за собой следи повнимательнее... а то следы они на снегу остаются и на песочке, можно так наследить, что неразберешь.

----------


## Йен

Дмитрий Алексеевич, в вашей... то есть твоей... версии "русской языки", частица "не" с глаголами слитно пишется? Или "использовать", следует писать как "изпользовать" ?

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Йен можно просто по имени... по простому... по дружески  :Wink: 
можно вообще без ты или вы обойтись
НЕ это не аксиома...
не это... неэто... не, это...
это разные понятия

и с пользовать... из пользовать
тоже разное...
просто словари ограничены словарным запасом
они делают из всех программу с ограниченым словарным обеспечением.

двойные буквы в словах также являются ошибкой
это натуральное заикание
это церковные писари напортачили, придя на Русь и начав записывать незнакому речь
Русь не Руссь, произнеси вслух руский, и если сссс будешь говорить, то либо к логопеду, либо в змеиную нору  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> раздел русского языка, тема такая же.
> во времена вавилонской башни говорили на санскрите
> индусы сегодня говорят что руские говорят на санскрите
> ломаный санскрит, ломаный руский
> 
> в теме написано что при плохой ориентации в говорении, образы изказились
> проще сказать "не это", чем подобрать слово которого незнаешь
> большая история... я написал правила... историю планеты тебе ещё рассказать?


Очень рекомендую, прослушайте пожалуйста, в свете того что здесь пишите, будет полезно:

Что такое любительская лингвистика (А. А. Зализняк)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Вова перестань долдонить...
Идёт скулина (вой-на), и очень давно...
Это очень большая тема, жизни нехватит пояснить до конца.
У вас БЕС смерти превратился в БЕЗ смерти и безсмертием стал.
Включи крохи логики и подумай... Дума это ДЛЯ УМА пища...
Тут подобный тебе оппонент, тоже спорил с цитированием идиотов, вот тебе кусочек дискуссии той: 

он ведь с тобой сюда пришёл, а может перешёл, зашёл 
 хотя наверно подошёл, сошёл и вышел и пошёл 
 а может он ходил вообще 
 а может быть идёт уже 
 быть может он переходил 
 быть может он тут заходил 
 изиди выйди и войди 
 и никуда не заходи 

 тут все пошли пошОл искать 
 и завалились на кровать 
 ведь шол не шёл 
 и как писать 
 тут Луначарский может знать

----------

